# Newbie - Winterizeing Question



## Wandatoo (Jun 17, 2011)

We have a 2005 Sydney Outback Fifth Wheel and this is our first winter. Our manual is very general and doesn't give a very clear description of how to winterize. We'd appreciate help to make sure we're doing everything right.

First, we drained our septic and gray wanter tanks.

Our external water connections show Fresh Water and City Water. We have put antifreeze in the Fresh Water cconnection. But do we need to put some in the City Water connection as well? We believe this connection is to make use of the water pressure only, and when we try to pour antifreeze there, it won't go, as if there is no room. Should we be concerned that water there might freeze? Any explanation of how this works would be helpful.

We have also drained the hot water tank. I see from another posting that there is a cutoff valve here to keep water from filling up again.

Anything else we should know? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Putting antifreeze in the freshwater connection will only put it into your freshwater holding tank. You will need to either blow out your lines with compressed air and a connector you can get at Walmart that attaches to the city water connection, run antifreeze thru the lines or both (which is what I do). You will also need to open the low point drains under your trailer. The location should be labelled on the side of your trailer. Underneath you will find two tubes sticking down with plugs in them. Unscrew the plugs and let the water drain out. You should also pour some antifreeze into each of the drains in your trailer.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pouring antifreeze in your fresh water connection is simply filling your fresh water tank with antifreeze. I suppose it wont hurt anything but you will have to sanitize your tank in the spring and its not protecting your lines and faucets. Here's what I do.:

Close the bypass valve on the hot water tank.
Open low point drains
Open the pressure relief valve on the hot water tank and remove the drain plug.
Drain all fresh, grey and black water tanks. (I try to drain tanks at my last campout then leave the valves open to shake out all the water out on the way home).
Then blow out the water in my lines using compressed air connected to the City Water Hookup. I also run the pump to clear it of water.
Pour antifreeze into all traps.
Pour antifreeze in the toilet bowl to keep the seal from drying out.
Remove the battery.

As an alternative or in addition to clearing the lines with compressed air some people draw antifreeze thru the lines by removing the intake hose from the pump and pumping the antifreeze thru the pump and all lines and faucets. I have never done this.

By you already pouring antifreeze in your tank I suppose you could pour enough in there to run the pump until all faucets run pink. That would clear the water from your lines and protect them. Not sure how much antifreeze that would require. Dont forget about the outside shower and toilet valve.

Here's a video from Keystone that is well worth watching and should clear things up a bit.

http://www.keystonerv.com/?page=video_library


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ftwildernessguy & rsm7, 
Thank you both, so much, for your informative answer!!







This is my first year of housing my camper/motorhome in the N GA mountains, after being in S GA, forever!! I've actually been here 4 years in Jan., but had my previous MH on consignment, last winter, in S GA.
Never had a need to really winterize, in S GA, but DEFINITELY will have to do that, up here!!
Thanks, again!
Darlene


----------



## Wandatoo (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info. Also for the link to the video -- a great help!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Open low point drains


RATS!! I forgot to open the low point drains when I winterized this year. I use the pink stuff and just just run it through all the taps until the pink stuff appears.

Do you think skipping the low point drains in this method is a problem?


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Open low point drains


RATS!! I forgot to open the low point drains when I winterized this year. I use the pink stuff and just just run it through all the taps until the pink stuff appears.

Do you think skipping the low point drains in this method is a problem?
[/quote]

That is exactly what I have done every year without issue. Takes 10 minutes to winterize, pink stuff in water out, no frozen pipes. No need to make it any harder then it needs to be.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Open low point drains


RATS!! I forgot to open the low point drains when I winterized this year. I use the pink stuff and just just run it through all the taps until the pink stuff appears.

Do you think skipping the low point drains in this method is a problem?
[/quote]

That is exactly what I have done every year without issue. Takes 10 minutes to winterize, pink stuff in water out, no frozen pipes. No need to make it any harder then it needs to be.
[/quote]

So you don't bother with the low point drains either? That would save me a 30 minute trip to pop 'em off and pop 'em back on again.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't want to hijack this thread, but I have a question about winterizing ... Do you cover the a/c unit on the roof ?? and what do you cover it with?? our old pup never had a/c, so this step is new ... ????


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I forgot to do this last year and when I was done I double checked everything and looked under the camper. The pipes are clear enough to see that what was in the line was pink so I left it be. No problems with freezing or cracked lines.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Open low point drains


RATS!! I forgot to open the low point drains when I winterized this year. I use the pink stuff and just just run it through all the taps until the pink stuff appears.

Do you think skipping the low point drains in this method is a problem?
[/quote]

Nope, I don't bother with them. They are pink when I am done... good enough for me!
That is exactly what I have done every year without issue. Takes 10 minutes to winterize, pink stuff in water out, no frozen pipes. No need to make it any harder then it needs to be.
[/quote]

So you don't bother with the low point drains either? That would save me a 30 minute trip to pop 'em off and pop 'em back on again.
[/quote]


----------

